# COIL PACK FOR R34



## skylinemarc (Oct 27, 2007)

My coil pack has packed in on my R34 GTT, anyone know where i might get one second hand, any R34's being broken up or anyone know how much a new one would cost if I cant find one. Fingers crossed:sadwavey:


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

How many do you need? Is the R34 gtr the same as GTT?


----------

